# Introducing Shine



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bravo Flurry's Broken Halo 
Call name Shine 
She is a granddaughter of Nat/Int/Hnr/SV Ch, Vet ChB, Am NFC NGDC FC AFC (AF) NAFC (AF)Ch Lundy's Red Bull (Bull), and a great granddaughter of Am DC NFC Onpoint's Bravo Thunder Rolls (Haulin)
We think she is just darling.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Couple more pictures


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome to the vizsladependent human society little beautiful Shine girl. 
I am particularly sensitive about vizsla love these days as i have heavy withdrawal challenges - Bende is in Missouri at a training camp and it is very hard for mom to deal with her separation anxiety. So, i am at the point when even shark attacks would be welcome


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Good looking Pup. Congratulations


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> Welcome to the vizsladependent human society little beautiful Shine girl.
> I am particularly sensitive about vizsla love these days as i have heavy withdrawal challenges - Bende is in Missouri at a training camp and it is very hard for mom to deal with her separation anxiety. So, i am at the point when even shark attacks would be welcome


When my first vizsla was going away to training, I got a second one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was before I went to bed, and she went to her crate.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Good for you, Deb! You deserve a puppy - both to make up for all the dog pain that you've had and to reward you for all the rescue work that you've done.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

How is Shine girly settling? a vizsla breeder friend of mine just got pups and invited me to see them next weekend, yeah. i believe they are all spoken for, so it will be just for socialization and for my sanity to deal with Bende withdrawal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far it's going well. She sleeps about 6 hours in the crate at night, before she starts to howl. So 3am were outside to potty. She's a little more interested in playing, than just potty. Once I do get her to potty, she's back out like a light until around 7am.
It's only been a couple of days, so the shark teeth haven't started. But we both know that's just a matter of time.
She does have a set of lungs on her, before she settles in her crate. But so far, she gives up after 10-15 minutes.
I give it a couple of weeks, to see her full personality. She was the pup the breeder was going to keep. She made sure I knew, if there was anything I didnt like about her, she would take her back. I don't forsee that happening.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Great looking pup! Congrats!

I have a question for those of you who have sent your pups off to training. Are sending them for basic obedience, or for hunting? Just curious.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We did not have a good experience with basic obedience camp, he ended up in an emergency hospital with vomiting and diarrhea at 5.5 months old, so after he recovered we ended up training him ourselves and with help of a 6 weeks normal, once a week training class. He passed the CGC test at 10 month with no issues. The training we cannot provide for him is hunting, but we did not want to take the opportunity from him, as he comes from a long bloodline of master hunters, plus me originating from Hungary I am very passionate about keeping their hunting ability going. (I wish i would have learnt hunting myself when my uncles went regularly with the family vizsla). 
He is also a bit of mommy`s boy, so now this careful and breed specific (at a long time vizsla breeder in Missouri who is also the president of the local hunting club) training will hopefully help him to become a bit more independent, and enjoy what his breed is originally for.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TexasBirdDog said:


> Great looking pup! Congrats!
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have sent your pups off to training. Are sending them for basic obedience, or for hunting? Just curious.


I've only sent mine for hunt training in the past. What's the question?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Guess she is saving her shark mode for my husband. I got back from Rangers training class, and he said she treats him like a chew toy.
It was kind of funny. I was playing with her, and she was just fine. She looks at him, and tail starts wagging. Then she launches for a chew on his nose.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Hehe that shows how smart they are, they know to distinct. I love when their upper lips get cought at the teeth, gives them a sassy look.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Look at those green eyes! Just gorgeous. I do miss that about puppies. 

When are you planning on introducing birds?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking for quail right now, so hopefully within the next couple of weeks.
She's a little small for pigeons, so I need to hold off on those.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is Beautiful... and I love her name... Little Shine
God Bless her and Your Long life together... playing, loving, hunting...


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She's beautiful


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone, we are in love with her. Her new nickname is Bitey. While I have been trying to work on it, her and my husband have a free for all on the floor. 
He lays down, and she leaps all over him, pulling his hair, and nipping his ears. 
It will take little longer for her to get it down, or at least learn who likes the game.
This is her squirrel watching. She going to give them the blues, when she gets a little bigger.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

That picture is perfect! You've got yourself a focused little hunter...looking forward to lots of posts on her adventures! Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> Thank you everyone, we are in love with her. Her new nickname is Bitey. While I have been trying to work on it, her and my husband have a free for all on the floor.
> He lays down, and she leaps all over him, pulling his hair, and nipping his ears.
> It will take little longer for her to get it down, or at least learn who likes the game.
> This is her squirrel watching. She going to give them the blues, when she gets a little bigger.


Oh that picture! She is so cute and focused.

She might never outgrow the biteyness with your hubby if he allows it  My husband's best friend lives with us and Kaylee regularly uses him as a chew toy.. very softly for the most part. He encourages it though and gets down on the floor and wrestles with her so it's his fault. She only does it with him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Smile for the camera.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

texasred said:


> I've only sent mine for hunt training in the past. What's the question?


You answered it. I was curious if when yall mentioned sending them off for training if you meat for basic obedience or hunting. I've never understood sending a pup off for basics. In my opinion, the owner/handler should train these commands so they establish communication, a strong bond, and learn who's in charge. I understand there are exceptions, but generally speaking this is my opinion. Hunt training is completely different as a lot of folks don't have the knowledge, or ability to do it. 

Me for example, this is my first bird dog. So, it's all new to me. I don't have birds at home to train with or fields behind my house. What I do have is my sister-in-law and brother-in-law have land about 10 mins from me that I can use. They, also, have a place to house birds for me to train with. There's also a place about 35 mins south of me that raises quail and has pigeons that I can utilize. There are also experienced trainers that I can consult with there.

Aside from my original question, which you answered, I would like to know what everyone's experience is with sending your dog off for hunt training and how well the training translates when the dog is home and commanded by their owner and not the trainer that they're accustomed to?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Like any other training, you have to keep it going once the dog returns home. 
Even if you are the trainer, and start to getting laxed on enforcing commands. The dog will get laxed on their response.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine went to her first family reunion, met all size, and age people. She has went on a leashed walk down the street.
She's doing good with recall, and give to leash pressure. She has the Down, Stand, and Spin command pretty much mastered. We still have to work on, feet don't move during the Stand. But that will come over time. I won't teach Sit, until later.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure why they have nicknamed me Bitey.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I felt inspired


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Haha. I love it. I forgot how pointy those little teeth are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Shine is broken, or a vizsla imposter. 
For the past week she sleeps all night in her crate, without waking up to potty. But the big one is, she happily plays outside ALONE.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Doing a little wading in the water.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

oh man...she already looks bigger. They grow too fast!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's growing way to fast. 
I'd love for her to stay in that tiny puppy stage, just a little longer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Getting bigger, and bolder.
Shine's second time at the creek.

https://youtu.be/8HAyKHni77Y


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess she's trying to live up to her name.
Her coat is shining.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe baby is getting big. 
She lost two of her puppy teeth today.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

they grow up way too fast.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's going full hillbilly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Never go full hillbilly, Shine!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd call that hillbilly deluxe.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wild child had her first medi pedi today.
Well in her case it's just a pedi.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I can never decide whether it is mani or pedi lol.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to show how much she's grown since the last pedi picture I posted.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

looks like a grown women. a beautiful young lady actually.


----------

